# Ziva's done something to her knee...



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty sure it's patellar luxation. She has been holding her right knee (I think lol) up a lot this past weekend. She's had them checked before and while there was some looseness it wasn't luxating at that time. I hope she doesn't need surgery as with both my hubby and I starting new jobs, we don't have the funds for it (although will scrape and do what we can to cover the costs if needed). Going to take her in on Wednesday. Have been giving her Synovi G3, and some Arnica with Rhuta Grav for any pain and to help her ligaments. Poor girl. It hasn't slowed her down one bit though she's still go go go.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Hopefully, it will not be serious! 

((((HUGS)))) to Ziva and good vibes.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, that totally sucks and I know exactly what you are going through! Luckily I didn't need the surgery for my girl after luxating twice.

Keep her comfy and I'll send healing thoughts her way!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly some small dogs do just fine until a ripe old age without any surgery at all. 

Hope she does fine without!


----------

